# Rebuilding an HP Pavilion?



## TheLawnmowerMan (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, this is my first post here and I'm going to try to be as thorough as possible. Really hoping I can rebuild this HP Pavilion a6319fh. First, I'll list what it currently has, which is pretty outdated, then I'll list my plans & goals for it. Any help, ideas, suggestions on parts, etc. will be greatly appreciated.

*Current State:*
HP Pavilion a6319fh
Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit Service Pack 1
4GB RAM DDR2
Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 @2GHz, 2000Mhz, 2 Core
Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
335GB Total Size of Hard Disk

_Performance Information and Tools says this computer is 64-bit capable._

In it's current state, it handles Cakewalk home recording and Photoshop editing pretty well, but could definitely be better at times. Gaming is out of the question. I'm not a big gamer, but it made me become really aware at just how out-of-date this thing is.

*Upgrades Coming Soon:*
750watt Power Supply
1TB External Hard Drive

*Plans, Goals, Uses:*
Windows 7 64-bit *Which version should I get?*
4GB more to make 8GB *Should I change DDR2 to DDR3 or what?*
*Which processor should I upgrade to?
Which motherboard should I upgrade to?
Will this Pavilion even accept upgrades like this?*

Lots of questions and uncertainties, I know. Primary uses for this computer are recording music and photoshopping, but dad wants me to be able to game a little online with him, too.

Any help is appreciated. Let me know if I left some needed info out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Upgrading OEM machines is pretty hard to do since everything inside needs to be replaced.

What PSU are you going to get? Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only! A 750W is most likely not needed. What GPU are you looking to get? Typically a 650W will cover everything.

Windows 7 64bit Home Premium is all you need.

Changing memory to DDR3 would require a whole new motherboard, which would then mean a new CPU as well.

The Pavilion most likely uses custom motherboard standoffs and upgrading that isn't going to be easy.

Best thing for you to do is save up all your money and then start fresh:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html


----------



## TheLawnmowerMan (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Upgrading OEM machines is pretty hard to do since everything inside needs to be replaced.
> 
> ...


I was afraid somebody was gonna say that. I've tried to explain to my dad that OEM machines are designed this way on purpose. They aren't easy to upgrade compared to a cabinet that was started from scratch.

He just had a new 750W laying around, that's the only reason I went that big.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> OEM machines are designed this way on purpose


It's more for convenient for the manufacturer. The fact that it also makes them hard to upgrade is just an extra bonus to them.


----------



## TheLawnmowerMan (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's more for convenient for the manufacturer. The fact that it also makes them hard to upgrade is just an extra bonus to them.


I totally agree. Most people just buy a new computer every few years.

So, I'm just gonna do what I can to this Pavilion and get by with it, but then I'm going to slowly build up either the $500 Intel package or the $400 AMD one. *Out of the two, which would you recommend most for my uses of recording, image editing, and light gaming?*

Thanks for all of your great info, by the way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly, I would recommend you at least go to the $600 AMD build for what you're looking to do.

It will last you many years and provide you with some good speed and performance.


----------



## TheLawnmowerMan (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Honestly, I would recommend you at least go to the $600 AMD build for what you're looking to do.
> 
> It will last you many years and provide you with some good speed and performance.


Right now, I think my plan of action will be to install Windows 7 64-bit on this HP Pavilion. As far as I can tell, it will be able to handle it. I'll follow that up with getting it to 8GB of RAM. That should get me by well enough.

Then, I like the idea of getting that Cooler Master N400 cabinet and building it up over time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a good case. I wouldn't bother with the memory upgrade as you'll end up replacing the motherboard later on anyways.


----------



## TheLawnmowerMan (Mar 4, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That's a good case. I wouldn't bother with the memory upgrade as you'll end up replacing the motherboard later on anyways.


I won't bother replacing the motherboard in the HP Pavilion. I'll be putting all of my money into an AMD custom.


----------

